# Oiled up Beauties



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Today was tool maintenance day. Clean and oil up the tools, wash off the drop clothes, sharpen blades, etc.
I had all the wrenches and other beauties laid out on towels after cleaning and oiling them and decided that some of you with a tool fetish might like the view.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

that is a beautiful pic


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a helper who used to do that for me...................goodness I miss him! I just got done sweeping the van and organizing, getting ready for another week.

Hey, you need some new chain snaps !! Ridgid compact, the only way to go bud!!!


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

nice job i would like to do that but it to cold


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Hey, you need some new chain snaps !! Ridgid compact, the only way to go bud!!!


That looks like a Wheeler Rex mini snapper, I have the same one, I like it better than the Ridgid because the handle is straight and the chain isn't quite as bulky.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That looks like a Wheeler Rex mini snapper, I have the same one, I like it better than the Ridgid because the handle is straight and the chain isn't quite as bulky.


 
i have the same cutters. i like them but the little ridgids look nice. i've never seen them in person so i can't say if i have a prefference but the wheelers are better than the broken and rewelded ones i had that came from a garage sale. i'm movin' on up, watch out.






paul


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you need a couple more pipe wrenches at least :laughing:.

You're shaming me with all those clean tools!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

@serviceguy.

You know, I have seen this tools somewhere before :shuriken:

Nice tools


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i need a new set of snips and channelocks


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I think he's a homeowner posing as a plumber. When was the last time you saw a plumber with that many clean white towels?

Either that, or he's gonna be sleeping in the service truck when his wife finds out.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I have that snap cutter too. but on mine the threaded peice keeps poping out. gonna have to fix it soon


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Double A nailed it! He'll be in the truck tonight....Bro ya need a propane heater next...


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hey! where's the pic of the oiled up beauties???:furious:*


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

para1 said:


> *Hey! where's the pic of the oiled up beauties???:furious:*


 Penthouse , Playboy , Hustler etc.


----------

